# Mii in Plaza that says "Met by Invitation"? What does that mean?



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 29, 2013)

So today I was out shopping and I brought my 3DS with me. I did streetpass with someone from my area. However, when I went to my Mii Plaza, not only was that person there, but another was there by the name of Regginator. He was also added to my HAA Showcase. 

You guys may have seen the video of a Nintendo employee, Reggie, showing his house in Animal Crossing. If not, this is it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NeEbtz55XYI

The house in my HAA Showcase is EXACTLY like that and it's his character. How in the world did I get him into my Plaza and Showcase? And what does "Met by Invitation" mean? I'm so confused. There's no way I streetpassed him because I live in Maine and he's probably out in California somewhere. Anyway, with the two other Mii's I've streetpassed, it says "Met via Streetpass".

Someone please explain what happened?! I'm so confused! And has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Niya (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?70993-Mii-followed-me-home-from-a-dream-town

This might help


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 29, 2013)

I don't have the Dream Suite yet though! And the only game I play online is Animal Crossing. I have no idea how I got Reggie..

Thanks for that, though! It'll be helpful in the future! xx


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2013)

Reggie is the CEO of NOA he was given via spotpass to all AC:NL players.


----------



## Niya (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh yeah in that case, Garret's right then.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Games that involve SpotPass like Mario Kart 7 and Animal Crossing New Leaf will bring Miis over into your plaza.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 30, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Reggie is the CEO of NOA he was given via spotpass to all AC:NL players.



Oh, that's cool! Thanks for the information!


----------

